# 67 Stingray deluxe



## schwinnguyinohio (May 9, 2015)

Found a little stingray in a antique store today,will probably sell or trade it for a balloon tire bike.Has center stamped S2 rear rim ,glitter seat no rips.May part it out also.


----------



## REC (May 9, 2015)

Sent you a PM...
REC


----------



## cfry526 (May 9, 2015)

That is a sweet little bike.  I love it.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 12, 2015)

going to part it if some main parts sell first,seat,rims,fenders,


----------

